# OTR CAI Radiator Restriction Question



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Been reviewing Svede1212's design and subsequently the design from WestCoastSpeed.com OTRCAI and looking through the photos I see a heat blanket on the back side of the CAI unit that rests up against the radiator. Now please don't mistake my lack of knowledge / stupidity for me bashing either of those two parties. I think those units are the next best thing since peanut butter and that is my definite next addon to buy for my 04 GTO. I just want to make sure than no one who has bought that item has had a restricted air flow to the radiator problem causing an overheat. 

Also in the pictures I do not see the Stock MAF sensor. It is recommended that it not be used, the unit that is 18 bucks on the website is that a replacement for it?

Can the OEM MAF be used?

Cheers :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Had mine for almost 2 years, no problems.

I am running a 100% MAF forced open loop tune, so, yes, the stock MAF can be used.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock MAF can be used as well as any aftermarket MAFs, TBs or NO2 plates. The intake blocks no part of the radiator. It is against the AC condenser and even that is not affected. It is a finned item and an object laying against it only "blocks" airflow from one direction but air still is pulled thru from others. If you turn the fan ons and put your hand over a part of it air will still go thru that portion by going up and down along the fins in back of your hand.

It has been used in every state and weather condition with no issues. My setup is even more "blocked". I constructed an aluminum duct that channels the front kidney grills to the intake and the radiator only receives air from the lower louver on the bumper. I've recently run in 100* temps and my coolant in 194* with the stock radiator and stat.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

No problems with it at all! Only greatness!!! The radiator cools great and the a/c is icy cold!


----------

